# Waking God and Piers Anthony Newsletter



## Philip Harris (Aug 31, 2006)

In his June newsletter NYTimes best selling scieince fiction author, Piers Anthony says, "This is a remarkable  philosophical adventure that alternates serious religious discussion with hot action adventure." Canadian reviewer, Christopher Friesen of BookPleasures.com adds, "Epic in scope, WAKING GOD is a fast paced supernatural thriller that blazes across mystical locations and panoramic scenery...WAKING GOD introduces a new way of interpreting reality." WAKING GOD is a speculative fiction novel co-authored by Philip Harris and Brian Doe (ISBN: 1932993398)  It can be found on all Amazon.com (UK also) sites and most book retailers.


----------

